# conoscere pacchetti gentoo

## alessandro95

ciao , come faccio a conoscere tutti i pacchetti disponibili per gentoo? sono andato sul sito ufficiale , li ho trovati i pacchetti ma hanno tutti dei nomi strani , non c'è scritto neanche il loro compito....se è un programma per scaricare torrent , per sentire musica , come faccio a conoscere i pacchetti per gentoo?

----------

## cloc3

sono circa 14*10^3.

impararli a memoria non è il massimo...

a me basta, ogni tanto, leggere un semplice ls /usr/portage, dove trovo, almeno la suddiviosione per categorie.

non è vero che il sito ufficiale non riporti una descrizione sommaria di ogni pacchetto.

in questo momento, ad esempio, leggo:

 *http://packages.gentoo.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> net-irc/smuxi-0.7.1-r1
> 
> A flexible, irssi-like and user-friendly IRC client for the Gnome Desktop.
> ...

 

sono le stesse informazioni che puoi ricavare in locale con programi del tipo di eix:

```

s939 ~ # eix eix

[I] app-portage/eix

     Available versions:  0.17.0{tbz2} 0.19.2{tbz2} 0.20.5{tbz2} ~0.20.6 {+bzip2 debug +deprecated doc hardened nls optimization sqlite strong-optimization tools}

     Installed versions:  0.20.5{tbz2}(08:17:31 20/06/2010)(bzip2 nls tools -debug -doc -hardened -optimization -sqlite -strong-optimization)

     Homepage:            http://eix.berlios.de

     Description:         Search and query ebuilds, portage incl. local settings, ext. overlays, version changes, and more

```

osserva, in particolare, la homePage di riferimento.

quale migliore referenza, per un ortaggio, di rivolgersi al contadino che lo ha prodotto?

p.s.: naturamente, i forum servono anche a questo.

----------

## alessandro95

io sono andato qui

http://packages.gentoo.org/categories

la descrizione del pacchetto non la vedo

----------

## cloc3

infatti quella pagina contiene l'elenco delle categorie, non i pacchetti.

----------

## ago

vai su znurt.org cerchi un pacchetto..tipo gcc , quindi ti esce un qualcosa di questo tipo

Successivamente clicchi sul pacchetto desiderato (in tutta la ricerca) e dovresti avere una pagina simile ove troverai tutto.

Spero che sia sufficiente.

P.S. znurt non è ancora ufficiale

----------

## alessandro95

grazie mille , scusate se ero andato nella sezione sbagliata pensavo fossero i pacchetti per gentoo  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ago

no-problem..ma se preferisci...onde evitare un topic per ogni singola domanda..su irc solitamente ci sono diverse persone..e si può chiacchierare tranquillamente li  :Wink: 

----------

## alessandro95

ci sono andato su irc ,mi sono registrato ,sono loggato , ma se scrivo mi compare dopo un po 

```
mibbit   1: No such nickname online
```

comunque ,volevo dirvi , ho installato xorg , poi kde , adesso ho riavviato il pc sono loggato,  ma perchè non mi fa vedere ancora il desktop?

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque ,volevo dirvi , ho installato xorg , poi kde , adesso ho riavviato il pc sono loggato,  ma perchè non mi fa vedere ancora il desktop?

 

nuovo problema, nuovo topic?

comunque, occhio e croce, hai installato i programmi, ma non li hai lanciati.

esistono modi diversi di lanciare l'ambiente grafico.

io, di solito, configuro il demone in automatico:

```

$ rc-update add xdm default

$ /etc/init.d/xdm start #solo la prima volta

```

per scegliere il desktop manager, guarda in /etc/conf.d .

----------

## oRDeX

dovrai dare 

```
startx
```

?

A meno che tu non inserisca *dm in un runlevel, x non partirà in automatico..

----------

## alessandro95

ho provato a dare 

```
startx
```

 si gfa lo schermo nero per un attimo ma poi ritorno come prima.......mionome $_

ho provato a fare qnche quello che dice cloc3 , ma il desktop ancora non lo vedo

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> si gfa lo schermo nero per un attimo ma poi ritorno come prima.......mionome $_
> 
> ho provato a fare qnche quello che dice cloc3 , ma il desktop ancora non lo vedo

 

direi proprio che devi aprire un nuovo topic.

per intanto leggi cosa dice il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log

non postarlo tutto. controlla le linee marcate con (EE)

----------

